# A better option for aftermarket halogen projector? HIR(2) versus HID.



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been researching improving the lighting on my roadster, but after the debacle with the Helix projectors on the R32, I'm a little wary of buying another set of aftermarket projector headlights. During my research I came across a technology invented by GE & licensed to Toshiba called HIR (Halogen Infrared). The claims are for about a 80% increase in output over the best halogen bulbs, the same amount of heat output & energy use, plus the fact they are designed for a halogen projector. The output color of the light is white, & it's closed the gap between halogen & HID. At least those are the claims. They are more expensive than halogen bulbs, but less than a HID set up. The Toshiba versions have been discontinued, but Phillips just started to manufacture a newer version that lasts longer & has higher output. The Phillips version fits the H7 application, but with a little trimming of one tab will fit the 9006 application also. This may be the answer to getting the proper beam pattern from those aftermarket headlights. Has anybody tried these bulbs yet?


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I decided to go ahead & buy the Phillips bulbs today. They should be here early next week. Before I trim the tab to fit the BMW, I will try it out as a H7 application in the Helix projectors on the VW. This way there will be a definitive answer to if this is an upgrade over halogen for those wanting to avoid the HID headache. I'll post up pictures also so that the comparison can be made between HID & HIR2 beam patterns. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the halogen bulbs in the projectors or their beam pattern.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

They arrived today. At first glance they look like normal automotive halogen bulbs. 








Here's the model designation.








This should be a H7 base with proper tabs & spacing.








Here's an original Toshiba version of the 9012.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It was not to be. The connectors aren't even close to being correct. The base "might" work if 2 of the 3 tabs were trimmed off. Then a 9006 connector would have to be spliced on. At that point would the base & plug allow the cover to close, or would that have to be modified too? 
I later installed them in the roadster & the light output is definitely greater. The color is whiter, but not HID white. It's a worthwhile upgrade for the right application, & for not taxing the stock wiring.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CaptainQualude)*

This is very interesting to me. Where can I find more info on these? And do you happen to know if they make any other styles of bulbs (9007, 9005, 9004, H1, Ect...)??
Also, Thanks for the great info and for taking a chance on a new product. I have alot of respect for that. Cheers to you!


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kroutbrner)*

As far as I can tell, just the 9005 (9011) & 9006 (9012) fitments are available. The information I read on the H7 application may be correct if a lot of work is done, mainly the wiring part. For instance, the 9006 fitment required a slight shortening of one tab, along with decreasing its width. Snip, snip, snip, done. It worked out for me on the BMW. The increased light output is very noticeable. The color is less yellow than halogen, but not HID white. I will probably buy a set for the 9005 high beams eventually. 
I bought them here. http://store.candlepower.com/hirlighting.html Just Google HIR or HIR 2 bulbs & start reading. 
I've still got the old 9006 bulbs, so I can always sacrifice them & see if I can at least mount them securely in place of a H7. The 9006 connector can be bought separately with a short pair of wires attached. That could be spliced into the current wiring, or female spades crimped on to make an adapter. 
Thanks for the kind words. It seems that there still may be life in this idea, & if it works out, a great alternative to bad HID kits.


----------

